# Repti Glo 2.0 or 5.0?



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

I ran a search for Repti Glo on here and it seems like everyone who has mentioned using one is using the 2.0... But I'm confused as to which would be better for a dart frog tank. Descriptions of the two bulbs lead me to believe that the 5.0 would be better suited for tropical plants and animals, but almost no one uses them... Furthermore, Exo-Terra's website (they make these bulbs) said the 5.0 is designed for tropical animals who require high levels of UV... but don't tropical rain forest reptiles and amphibians soak up _less_ UV than most animals require? I can understand the tropical plants benefiting from it, but I'm confused about the frogs UV requirements now...

Any thoughts?

2.0
• Full spectrum daylight lamp
• Stimulates plant growth
• High visual light output
• UVA (25%) stimulates appetite, activity and reproductive behavior
• UVB (2%) promotes Vitamin D3 synthesis

5.0
• For reptiles with high UV requirement
• Ideal for all tropical and sub-tropical reptiles
• High UV output
• UVA (30%) stimulates appetite, activity and reproductive behavior
• UVB (5%) promotes Vitamin D3 synthesis


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

i am no expert, but have been looking into the same questions. the difference seems to lie in whether you believe that uvb is good for frogs. if so the .5 is better, but you need to know that glass and normal acrylic totally(almost totally) block out uv, so to garner any benefit you need op4 acrylic or some other uv transmitting acrylic. these products are normally used in tanning beds. the second thing to consider is that flourescent lights don't have much "punch"...that is to say that the light doesn't travel far in any intensity. the .5 are only effective at a maximum distance of 10 inchs. a new bulb called .10 is available with a 20 inch "punch", so depending on the size of your tank and area utilized by the frogs you might look into the .10 as well.

i'm not sure if that simplifies or complicates things for you....but at least it gives some things to research further.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2004)

We provide UV lighting for our frogs, I think we us the 2 (I will have to look), I’m not sure if its enough or not, but I guess some is better then none right? I personally think they will benefit from it, when I look at pictures of habitat like the ones shown here http://www.tropical-experience.nl/tinctorius_morph1.php it only makes sense to me... I know they can live without it, that it’s not necessary, but that doesn’t mean it isn’t beneficial... Another quote from that page I posted *The yellow colour pattern can be very different. See the last picture below. Also the yellow colour can be more "whitish". Animals in the wild have often a more intense yellow colour. Probably because of better/different kind of food and/or sunlight (if you compare with animals in the captivity). 
(PS we have a screen top under the UV light)
As for which is better, I wouldn't mind knowing either, I would think the 2 would be just fine though... 
Michelle


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

If you want to provide UVB for vitamin D synthesis, you want to get the ReptiSUN 5 or 10. It performed best in independent tests (I think the link was posted on another thread on UV). If all you want is UVA, I would guess that any of them would do. It's still pretty uncertain how much PDF need or benefit from UVA or UVB but I'm a strong believer in UVA and also feel that providing UVB does no harm and may add benefit.


----------

